# Big?



## SouthGa Fisher (Nov 16, 2022)

Dropped a camera out back in August and they've always messed up my camera angle trying to chew it up. Finally got it to stay (at least for a while, they finally got it down). I had TONS of pictures over the last 2 weeks. Mainly the same 3 cubs/sow but I do have this one coming through every few days. The ears seem big and from what I've gathered big ears = small bear but this one just looks big and old to me. Even decided to stick his tongue out I guess to taunt me. Thoughts?

Also threw in my favorite pic as well with the cubs (mama not pictured).


----------



## antharper (Nov 16, 2022)

Great pictures ! And he looks pretty healthy to me


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 16, 2022)

Not a big bear. But it is in really good shape for its size.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Nov 16, 2022)

thanks for the feedback. The face just gives me the “old” vibes.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 17, 2022)

That is a thoroughly average, fall-fat bear. He'd fill the freezer half full.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Nov 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> That is a thoroughly average, fall-fat bear. He'd fill the freezer half full.


I'd be perfectly fine with that. It's also all downhill from there to the truck


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 17, 2022)

SouthGa Fisher said:


> I'd be perfectly fine with that. It's also all downhill from there to the truck


Yeah, I'd shoot it with no hesitation.


----------



## splatek (Nov 17, 2022)

SouthGa Fisher said:


> I'd be perfectly fine with that. It's also all downhill from there to the truck


All down hill. I’d be happy with that! Nothing I’ve killed this destiny has been a downhill drag


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Nov 17, 2022)

splatek said:


> All down hill. I’d be happy with that! Nothing I’ve killed this destiny has been a downhill drag


That’s unfortunate for sure. I intentionally park at the bottom of a ridge and hike up. Luckily this place is unpressured for the most part and I have that flexibility (and there are bear there).

If you ever need help getting one out feel free to PM me. I’m glad to help anyone I can.


----------

